# What to do with sliced mushrooms?



## corazon (Jan 30, 2006)

I have quite a few sliced mushrooms in the fridge.  Any ideas on what to do with them?  I usually make a good hungarian mushroom soup, but for some reason I'm not in the mood for it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2006)

I like just munching on them.. but you could use them in salad,
saute them and serve with roast or steak, put them in a stuffing or you could mix some EVOO, salt, pepper and garlic powder then toss in the mushrooms and then roast them.  Yummy!


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 30, 2006)

I roast them with shallots, garlic, rosemary, and thyme and toss them with pasta.

I also make an Urban Peasant pasta dish with a mushroom sauce with whiskey and cream and Michael Chiarello's Pasta with Caramelized Mushrooms and Spinach.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2006)

Cora,
my kids love them sauteed in  a little evoo and butter with leeks,or shallots, garlic, fresh parsley, salt and pepper,marjoram, then I make a roux, add a little white wine, beef stock and let it thicken a little, add several pats more of butter and serve over creamy buttery, cheesy polenta..Toss a green salad, some french bread..dinner  

kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 30, 2006)

make a duxelle (finely chopped with fresh herbs and shallot or onion, sauted in evoo or butter) and stuff a meat loaf with it...wonderful...or stuff tomato with it and broil...

make a stroganoff or risotto with mushrooms as the main event and meat for subtle flavoring.


----------



## Corinne (Jan 30, 2006)

I love this stuff! It's a Pampered Chef recipe.

Mushroom Bread

1	8 oz pkg refrigerated crescent rolls 
2	cups fresh mushrooms sliced
1	tablespoon butter melted
1/4	cup	Parmesan cheese grated
1/4	teaspoon fines herbes or Italian Seasoning

Instructions: Preheat oven to 375*. 

Separate dough into triangles. Place on 13" baking stone. Spread & roll out dough to cover stone.

Toss sliced mushrooms in melted butter to coat. Arrange mushrooms on top of dough. Sprinkle with cheese & herbs.

Bake 15 to 20 minutes. Cut into squares & serve warm.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 30, 2006)

shrooms! i love em! I loved the pampered chef recipe, I plan on making the for our next "girls night" (the girls like shrooms, the boys don't - perfect appetizer for us!) I saute mine with butter, a little bit of olive oil, a pinch of beef bouillon and finish it with some sherry - serve with anything - this keeps nice in fridge too.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2006)

For my husband, a proper breakfast is bangers (sausages) w/ bacon, eggs, sauteed mushrooms and toast!  He does this for us at Christmas time!  I can honestly say I had never had mushrooms for breakfast before, but they really are lovely w/the eggs, toast and meat!  

Hey, I bet you have more recipes than mushrooms now, don't ya  You'll have to run out and buy more!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 30, 2006)

Jenny, add to that fried half a tomato and some blood pudding and you have a 'proper' , read that traditional, English breakfast, yummm.


----------



## corazon (Jan 31, 2006)

When I was in Scotland, my Grandad made us fried tomatoes every morning with our eggs & bacon.  I had to force it down to be polite.  And black pudding!  Another    Love the bangers and the bacon though!

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!  Keep 'em comin!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2006)

This is one of my favourite...

Sautè mushrooms with thinly sliced onion or scallion.  Season them with salt and pepper, maybe a dash of majoram.  When they are well cooked, add a little white wine and let it get absorbed/evaporated.  At the finish pour sour cream and heat it back up.  It is delicious by themselves, or tossed with pasta.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 31, 2006)

What about mushroom bruschetta or an omelette or frittata? Or as one of the ways that I often eat them, simply pan cooked with some bacon cubes (slices), olive oil, salt and pepper (onions or onion salt is optional). Parmesan cheese to top.


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2006)

When my husband finds them for a good price, he buys several boxes. We slice them and saute with garlic and olive oil, then sack them up in small ziplocks and put in the freezer. It's very handy when you need a few for a sauce or whatever.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 31, 2006)

I just take them and saute them in butter with sliced onions... till soft, then serve them over hamburger patties and gravy.   but I would you share your mushroom soup recipe?


----------



## corazon (Jan 31, 2006)

Debbie said:
			
		

> I just take them and saute them in butter with sliced onions... till soft, then serve them over hamburger patties and gravy. but I would you share your mushroom soup recipe?


 
Sure Debbie!  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/tnt-hungarian-mushroom-soup-18836.html#post220840 It's a great, fast soup!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 31, 2006)

This may sound strange but something like 35 years ago made a recipe several times using sliced mushrooms.  I lost that recipe many  years ago.

As I recall, and it is a stretch, cooked the shrooms in butter with some shallots. Added Scotch, yes the booze, and some cream sherry.  And then, I think added some sliced scallions.  There may have been more to it, but I sure cannot recall what it could have been.

It came to mind recently, I have no idea why, and tried it. Found it was OK, had a nice flavor, but needed something.

It is sweet from the sherry.

And that is where I am with the recipe.

Maybe I should have brought this up in a separate post, if so, apologize.

But it anyone knows of a similar recipe or has any thoughts, I remember those suckers as being very tasty.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 31, 2006)

make a stir fry, or my fave grilled onions/mushrooms on top of cubed steak...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Jenny, add to that fried half a tomato and some blood pudding and you have a 'proper' , read that traditional, English breakfast, yummm.




ok, you got me...blood pudding? black pudding?  I am almost afraid to ask..but - you know- curiosity killed the cat!  Is it good?  Something I should surprise Davyboy with, or is it utter crap that noone eats except by force?


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 31, 2006)

*Spinach-Artichoke Mushroom Casserole*

1 lb. fresh mushrooms, sliced
8 T. butter, divided
2 T. all-purpose flour
1 cup milk, heated
salt and pepper to taste
2 10oz. boxes frozen spinach, shopped, thawed, and drained
1 1lb. can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 T. lemon juice
nutmeg

In a large skillet, saute mushrooms in 6 T. of butter; remove mushrooms and set aside.  Add remaining 2 T. butter to drippings in skillet; when melted, stir in flour and cook until bubbly.  Add milk and stir until mixture is smooth.  Add salt, pepper, spinach, and mushrooms.  Cook over med. heat for 10 minutes.  Preheat oven to 350.  Cover bottom of an oblong baking dish with artichoke hearts.  Pour spinach mixture over.  Mix sour cream, mayonnaise and lemon juice; spread over top of spinach mixture.  Sprinkle nutmeg.  Bake uncovered for 30 minutes.

*Mushroom in cream sauce*
I also do a similar mushroom in cream sauce.  
saute some garlic, shallots and mushrooms until soften.  Now add a little liquor (I add whiskey).  Then add a little heavy cream.  Simmer.  Remove mushrooms and reduce the pan liquids until it is like a thick sauce.  Season with s/p and pour over mushrooms.  Then mix a littel bread crumbs and some parmesan cheese put on top of mushrooms and stick under broiler until browned.

*Mushroom Red Onion Steak Topping*

1 cup ruby port
2 cups beef broth
4 cloves garlic
1/2 cup butter
1 lb. mushrooms
1 red onion sliced into thin rings
thyme,fresh
oregano, fresh
rosemary,fresh
sea salt
equal amounts cornstarch dissoleve in water (4 t.)
Fresh goat cheese, cooled until ready to crumble

Mix broth and port over med. heat.  Reduce to 1 1/2 cups.  Add garlic.
In additional skillet saute mushrooms and union in butter until onions are translucent and mushrooms are cooked but not soggy.  Add the spices.  When liquid is reduced, add the liquid to mushroom mixture.  Add cornstarch mixture until desired thickening.  Pour over grilled steaks and crumble goat cheese on top.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 31, 2006)

also really good in a nice cold garden salad, with vinagrett dressing...


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 31, 2006)

Saveur also has a nice recipe for Fresh Mushroom Cutlets with Mornay Sauce at their website www.saveur.com


----------



## fireweaver (Jan 31, 2006)

of course, the ol standby, sauteed mushrooms:
1.  invite friends over or have a pack of 'shroom-eating family around
2.  marinate & cook steaks/roast/whatever beef in your fave way
3.  melt about a whole stick of butter in your pan.  don't be scared, love the butter.  tho this is a big recipe, so reduce if you're only making 'shrooms for one or two.  then toss in a couple packs of mushrooms, stirring occasionally.  when they are all cooked (smaller and tender, and some of the "sweated out" liquid has cooked off), add in a generous half-glass of red wine (i tend to use another portion of the red wine that contributed to my steak marinade), and turn up the heat to reduce.  yummy!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 1, 2006)

I mentioned this in another thread, but when we shut down the kitchen I work at for this month, the help divvies up the perishable goods that we cannot freeze for a month.  Among the many things I came home with, were about 2 lbs of small button mushrooms, and maybe 4 oz of sliced mushrooms.  The sliced 'shrooms will be used for omelletes or something else.  I'm not sure about the whole ones.  I might have to get a little beer, make a beer batter, and deep-fry them.  That'll make PeppA and her Mom really happy.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 1, 2006)

ALSO CAN USE in spaghetti sauces...(if its been mentioned already,sorry)


----------



## auntdot (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in getting back Jenny, are having people working on the house and everything is a mess.  

Black pudding is a sausage made out of congealed blood in a natural casing. Many cultures, or regions, have their own variation and may, or may not, add other ingredients.  In the UK it is blood sausage, in Spain and many Latin American countries it is morcilla, the French variety is boudin noir, and the German is blutwurst, although I have seen it spelled differently.

Have wondered if there is a Chinese blood sausage but have never heard of one. Seems odd to me if there is not, that cuisine is very clever in using every bit of the animal.

It sounds terrible but is pretty good.  

And no proper English breakfast would be one, I am told, were there not blood pudding on the plate.  And we have had more than a few British breakfasts and have never not been served a slice.

Here the sausage is not easy to find, but if you do you might want to give it a go.  Found the German version a few times in the Northeast. Perhaps middle European groceries carry it.

Seems this thread has drifted a bit from mushrooms and as far as I know no one puts the fungi into blood sausage.

Sorry Corazon. Will try to be better sticking to the topic.


----------

